# DPing in Montreal?



## Masonklane (May 8, 2016)

Hey, anyone from Montreal on here? Let me know , maybe we can meet up. Lol I could sure use a DP buddy or friend


----------



## JayB (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey i'm from Laval


----------



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there, Im not from Montreal, but Im close by !


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Idk but this reminds me of the band of Montreal.


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

im from montreal; i live in the downtown area; if interested i can give some tips on how to improve your situation


----------

